# Help with eth0 for new gentoo install

## linuxbud1979

Just installed gentoo last night and after i rebooted i did not get the eth0 to bring up.  I know during install it says to add the module to the list of started up.  How do i find what modules i need to enter?  Also how do i know if it is built in the kernel?  I have a 3c9xx card.  it is a 10mb card pci.  It worked during the install to do the emerges but not know.  Any ideas.  Really dont want to restart.  That is 5 hours down the drain.  Thanks for your help.

----------

## pjp

All you have to do is rebuild the kernel.  Follow the steps under code listing 25 in the Install Guide.  Find the description that matches your NIC in the 'make menuconfig' configuration tool.  Selecting help usually tells you more about the option and what cards it may include support for.

----------

## linuxbud1979

Thanks for the quick relpy.  I will have to try that when i get home.

----------

## tsuru

Also remember if you compile as a module like I did you have to add 

3c59xx  to your /etc/modules.autoload file.

----------

## linuxbud1979

After i recomplie the kernel i did a module but how do i know what it is named so i can put it in the modules autoload?  Thanks

----------

## pjp

If you select help for the option in menuconfig, it usually tells you the module name.

----------

